# Backup Software

## oma

Hallo Leute

Kennt jemand von Euch eine freie Bakupsoftware (to tape)die auch unter Gentoo läuft - Arkeia klappt nicht und es sollte eine GirlsUserInterface haben. Somit fällt tar mit "a bisserl scripting" erstmal aus...Jemand Erfahrungen? Gruß Markus

----------

## dakjo

GIbts da nicht was von KDE. KBackup oder KTape ... mir war so .

----------

## oma

Erstmal danke für die Antwort - ich dachte da mehr an ein "Client/Server" Modell - außerdem hab ich keinen KDE drauf  :Smile: 

----------

## bb!|2b

Hi,

probiers doch einfach mal mit dump. Und wenn Du ein gui dafür brauchst gibt es ein module für webmin.

LL&P

2b

----------

## oma

Mhh, irgendwie ist das nicht das was ich suche. Ich hatte vor über einen Win2k Client die Rechner auf Gentoo zu saugen, und dort dann auf Tape. Ich hatte gehofft da gäbe es soetwas wie Arkeia, nur das es eben unter Gentoo läuft-kann mich irgendwie nicht anmelden. Mit Scripting könnte man auch unter WIN ein Script machen das um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit Files auf ein Samba Share kopiert, nur bei Restore ist das dann nicht so einfach...

----------

## Lenz

Also für Backup finde ich zur Zeit eigentlich 'dar' sehr gut. Mit KDar gibt's sogar ein auf qt basierendes Frontend, wobei ich die command line version bevorzuge.

----------

## platinumviper

 *oma wrote:*   

> Ich hatte gehofft da gäbe es soetwas wie Arkeia, nur das es eben unter Gentoo läuft-kann mich irgendwie nicht anmelden.

 

Bei mir läuft Arkeia. Arkeia hat seine eigene Benutzerverwaltung, Du musst Dich als root ohne Passwort anmelden, dann unter Adninistration -> Nutzer die Passwörter und User anlegen/ändern.

platinumviper

----------

## oma

@platinumviper

Hey, das klingt ja gut - ich werde es später mal testen, glaube es aber schon so probiert zu haben. Mehr als das tar gesaugt und install.sh hast du aber auch nicht gemacht, oder? Und von irgendwelchen rpc daemons o.ä. hab ich auch nichts gelesen...

----------

## platinumviper

 *oma wrote:*   

> Mehr als das tar gesaugt und install.sh hast du aber auch nicht gemacht, oder?

 

Genau, einfach durch "returnen"  :Wink: 

platinumviper

----------

## virtual.adept

Schau dir mal Bacula an. Es gibt auch ein Ebuild. Bacula ist Client/Server-Software, wobei es den Client auch für Windows gibt. Allerdings ist die Konfiguration nicht ganz ohne. Achja, ne Gui gibts auch.

MfG,

Sacha

----------

## mrtux

Ich habe im Moment flexbackup im Einsatz. Konfigurieren und Backups erzeugen ist relativ einfach. Es unterstützt Tapes und kann das Backup auch auf Platte schreiben. Im Hintergrund werden je nach Wunsch tar, afio, dump oder andere Dateien geschrieben. 

Das Wiederherstellen ist aber nicht ganz so elegant gelöst. Da gibts bestimmt besseres. 

Ich werde auch mal 'dar' ausprobieren. Es klang recht vielversprechend.

----------

## oma

Jau,  Besten Dank - dachte ich hatte root ohne Passwort probiert - aber hatte ich wohl doch nicht   :Smile:   Also Arkeia ist echt klasse - 1xLinux Server + 2x Clients (Windows, Linux, Solaris,...) und GUI und kostenlos...Danke nochmal an alle - vielleicht komme ich noch dazu die anderen Proggies zu testen.

----------

